# مخططات جاهزة لأشهر الأعمال المعمارية



## ياسر حرارة (26 أبريل 2009)

في الرابط التالي ملف يحتوي مخططات لأشهر الأعمال المعمارية التي قام بها معماريو القرن العشرين.
فيه ملفات أوتوكاد و ماكس و صور.
مفيد جدا لدارسي نظريات العمارة.

http://www.ziddu.com/downloadlink/4479243/Famous.zip


----------



## إيثري (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmadmassoud (28 أبريل 2009)

*الرابط لا يعمل*

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس ارفع الرابط على موقع اخر لان فى مشكلة بالرابط


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (28 أبريل 2009)

*--- جزاك الله خيرا ---*


----------



## hananfadi (28 أبريل 2009)

ya akh le lien sa marche pas pleezz changed


----------



## يسريه (8 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed2009 (8 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## جماح الشرق (30 يونيو 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hozaifa (30 يونيو 2010)

مشور ولكن ارفع الملف على رابط اخر لانه به مشكلة


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور..........


----------



## متأمله خير (30 يونيو 2010)

شي جميل ،، 

بارك الله فيك



،،


----------



## هيتمان (11 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## eslam gmal (11 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed_assem_gouda (17 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

